# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Mise  jour automatique windows dsactive, impossible  ractiver

## keskidi62

Bonjour,

Je me trouve devant un problme indit pour moi, mon centre de scurit me dit que les mises  jours automatiques sont dsactives. Mais lorsque j'ouvre la fentre me permettant de configurer les mises  jour automatiques, je suis bien positionn sur " Installation automatique (Recommand)" !!!!
Apparement ces mise  jour sont rellement dsactive car quand je vais sur le site de windows update via internet explorer j'ai le mme message : mise a jour dsactives.

Quelqu'un a t il une ide pour m'aider ?

Je prcise que ma version d'XP est valide et officielle

Merci

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir que tu avais pos la mme question dans la rubrique hardware.



> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=524981


cette solution ne marche pas ?

Essaye sinon ce logiciel qui rpare les cls de la base de registre.
Slectionne Windows Update pour rtablir les mises  jour.



> http://www.tayo.fr/download/Zebrestore


Y-a-t-il plus de rsultats ?

Salut 
 ::):

----------


## keskidi62

Oui rlgrand j'ai dj essay mais sans succs.

Merci quand mme

----------


## moetdom

Je me suis battu au cours des derniers jours pour trouver une solution  ce problme. Plusieurs essais infructueux jusqu' celui-ci : j'ai tlcharg le logiciel Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (gratuit) qui m'a dbarrass d'une srie de virus de type "trojan" et autre (une quarantaine de fichiers infects en tout). 

Au redmarrage : victoire ! tout est rentr dans l'ordre. Je peux faire  nouveau les mises  jour Windows et l'option "Mises  jour automatiques" reste active ! Cela m'a aussi dbarrass d'un tas de fentres publicitaires (dont la trs pnible "Windows Antivirus 2009" ).

----------


## Couz02

Il est trs bien ce petit logiciel l,  recommander !!

----------

